# Grizzly Tog Trip



## Anthony

I thought that I would start a new thread just because the other one is getting to long. It seems that the tog fishing in DE is starting to heat up so it should be a good outing for us. I wanted to verify a few things so everyone will have what they need. Since there are 10 of us, it'll break down to $60 per person not including tip. General tip for the first mate is 15%. I would advise bringing extra money for tip, pool, and in the case that someone doesn't make it. It seems that everyone is pumped up about it so I think that we don't need to worry about that. I would suggest bringing a boat rod with an conventional reel loaded with 30lb line. You will also need to bring plenty of hooks and at least 8oz sinkers, I prefer bank sinkers. I will be bringing 3/0 hooks so hooks around that size would be good to bring. Feel free to bring what ever lures and bait you want to bring. Also bring a large cooler to put fish in, but not on the boat. Just leave your cooler in the car. Since there will be ten of us on a 37 ft boat, space will be limited. Just bear that in mind when you pack for the trip. Also BRING SEASICKNESS PILLS if you have a weak stomach like me. Last thing you need is to be sick for 8 hours while everyone around you is catching fish. I will also be bringing kitchen shears since they come in handy when cutting green crabs. We will be mainly be fishing for tog and the limit for tog is 10 per person at 14 inches. A lot of people recommend throwing back the large females, but if it's your first large tog, go ahead and keep it since large tog are hard to come by. If we are catching a lot of large females, I would recommend throwing back a few but feel free to do what you want. For a few of you, it will be your first tog trip so enjoy yourselves. I talked to the captain and if we limit out on tog we can fish for rockfish, but catching 10 limits of tog may be really hard to do. We can bring small coolers for food and drink. It seems that everyone wants to do a $20 per person pool so if anyone has a problem with that let us know so we can change it. I think that is everything so if you have any questions let me know. Their website is http://www.beach-net.com/grizzly/index.html
I will PM everyone my cell number since me and Jason will probably head down early to see how the fishing is in that area.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Anthony,*

What time will the Grizzly leave the dock? We need to know what time to get there. Do we want to meet someplace for some breakfast first? I'll buy Jason some greasy porkcops and grits.

Also everyone needs to confirm they will be there in this thread. Don't want anyone to be short on funds because someone drops out now...Tightlines

I will be there!


----------



## Anthony

You're right Hat, my bad. The charter is scheduled to leave at 6:00am. It will be an 8 hour charter. The captain suggest arriving 1/2 hour early. We can meet for breakfast if you want to. I will check if there are any diners around that will be open early.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I am still in! As Anthony said we will be in the area that whole weekend. Hey Anthony what kind of bait does the capt offer on the boat? Is it free from him? Just wondering b/c talked to Hat and we want to make sure we bring a good variety of bait with us. $20 a head for the pool sounds good to me. The breakfast thing sounds good also.


----------



## Anthony

From what I can tell the boat provides green crabs and possibly sand fleas if they are still around.
-Anthony


----------



## Sandcrab

*I'll be there...*

Forget the $20 pool money from me....little steep as I have not fished for tog in lot's of years...


----------



## catman

I'm in and the $20.00 pool sounds good to me.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey guys,*

*I'll be there* 
Sounds like we'll need to grab the crab by his ankles and shake it out of him. Just remember crab, and I've seen it over and over again. The guy that dosn't get in the pool always catchs the bigest fish. I'm in for $20....Tightlines


----------



## catman

Is the pool going to be straight forward with the heaviest tog taking all the loot? With everyone putting their fish in the boat box they'll have to be weighed and recorded ahead of time. This will also be true if anyone releases any large females. I'll bring my digital scale just in case. If we're lucky enough to limit out on tog and start fishing for something else will we just start another pool? I think this is something we should get straighted out now and not wait until everyone is on board. Since this is your baby Anthony, you should be the one to set the rules.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*It should also*

be all the loot for the heaviest fish. This splitting up the cash prize crap is for the birds. ....Tightlines

catman, I'll get those pics up tonight.

Jason, *Greasy Porkchops!* :barf:


----------



## catman

Hat...Heaviest fish sounds right. I hate those Mickey Mouse pools also. Reminds me of playing poker with women, too many things wild.

Jason...Hat is right about the greasy porkchops, easy down - easy up.:barf: Hint, bring soda crackers. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

LOL You guys are funny.  I don't plan on going and wasting my money trust me. Now I think it should only be for the heaviest tog since that is what the trip we mostly be about. I also have a digital scale just like yours catman. We can have the mate weigh them when we catch them that way none of us has to stop fishing to help weigh. All we have to do is bring a piece of paper to write everyones heaviest fish on. Now if we limit out on tog then I think it will be up to who wants to start another pool between us folks that want in on it. Don't worry Anthony this is just my opinion, it is all up to you bud.


----------



## Anthony

Heaviest tog sounds fine to me. If for some reason we start to fish for other species, we'll decide what to do then.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80

*I'm in for a second pool*

but I still don't want to see any of that 75% to the heaviest pink fish with one green eye and 25% to a pepermint shrimp. One lump sum feels like you won something, not second place for the booby prize....Tightlines

We still need guys to check in so we are not in the dark here.


----------



## WarMachine

*Im In*

I wouldn't miss this trip for anything. Count me in for the pool also. I like the idea of meeting up for breakfast somewhere if something is open. Hey Hat, How are we gonna do this? You drive and ill help with the petro. Also, Ill take care of your breakfast. Now we need to decide where we are gona meet..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Anthony

Hey MC,
Is your pop's in? I haven't heard from him lately. Mr. Ralph Jr, you in? We have confirmation from Hat, FL, Sandcrab, Catman, me, and Master Caster. We still haven't heard from Jake and his buddy Ed, Duke of Fluke, and Mr Ralph Jr. Also we need to pressure Sandcrab into joining the pool. I'd hate for him to catch the largest fish and lose out on a nice pool  . I will check around to see what places are open for breakfast. 
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Dontcha worry now, the DOF will be representin' fer sure! I already ordered some tackle for the trip. At $20 a head it will take the whole pot to one fish to be any sort of worth while prize. Sandcrab, you don't know how many times I've seen the one guy on the boat who didn't ante up caatch the big one! This is fishing, and there is a certain amount of luck involved. Anyone can catch the winner. And no, I'm not encouraging you just so I can take yer money I ordered a hundered pack of size four virginias...The classic! Also have some gammies in assorted sizes. I am sure the skipper has plenty of tackle aboard. I don't want to buy lead in advance if I don't have to. I'll be mad if I spend a bunch of money on eights, tens, and bigger if I can possibly get away with 5-6oz. Those larger leads are expensive...or I am cheap. I have to buy a new pair of kitchen shears too. I lost mine since I did not do any serious toggin last season. They work a whole lot better than knives, cleaner cuts with less mess. Snip snip!


----------



## Sandcrab

*OK...*

I'm in for the pool...just hand over your money to me! 

PS - Getting a bunch of lures ready too...

...And the SECRET weapon...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

:jawdrop: Uh oh looks like everyone is bringing their secret weapon. Looks like I have to bring mine!


----------



## Hat80

*You guys can bring all*

the secret weapons you want. It won't do any of you any good. After you see my secret weapon you'll understand. All I can say is you better hand over the money and then get the hell out of the way when I pull the trigger on this puppy....Tightlines









*******Hat80's custom no miss Tog'in rod*******


----------



## Anthony

Bad News everyone. I just got a PM from Catman and he said that he won't be able to make it. I'm sure that it was a tough decision but it's for the better. His knee is bothering him enough to stop him from fishing. You know it's gotta be bad if he can't fish. Anyway he will be sending me a check so the money will still be the same for each person. Let's all wish him a speedy recovery so he can join us for the next trip.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

OUTSTANDING  

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Anthony,*

As Nick is sending you the check anyway I would say leave that spot open to him only. He could have a change of heart and come along after all. Hope you get back to the fishin soon Nick...Tightlines


----------



## catman

Thanks Hat. This knee is getting worse and worse. Not looking forward to the replacement in January. Hope you guys have a wonderful trip. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

You know that the spot is yours if you can make it and don't worry, it's either you or no one. Icyhot can do wonders for the pain and swelling. Still hoping that you can make it.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*NO CATMAN!!???*

Man this sucks Its been a while since I fished with ya buddy. I was kind of looking forward to it. Hopefully you can still make it.


----------



## Anthony

I was thinking the same thing. If it wasn't an injury, I would be trying to persuade him as much as I can. Hopefully he will still be able to make it.
-Anthony


----------



## WarMachine

*Makeshift Fishing seat*

Hey Catman,


We could always make somekind of fishing seat for you so you wouldnt have to do alot of standing around. It would be great to have you on this trip. But either way i hope you get well and have a speedy recovery once you do have your replacement...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## WarMachine

*WHat type of terminal tackle*

Hey Guys,


Being that this is my first Tog trip I would like to know exactly what type of terminal tackle to bring with me. I know im supposed to paint everything black but do i also paint the hooks black? I will be renting a rod from the boat being as i dont own any boat rods and dont like to use conventional reels. Are we allowed to use spinning reels for tog fishing? If so i can bring mine. I have a 7ft rod and an 8ft rod bot are made for catfishing. Would thos be adequate enough for this type of trip or is that too much rod? Guys I need all the input i can get to make this a successfull trip for me. Hey Anthony, My dad is in also so you can check him down for sunday. I really look forward to hanging out with you guys. I Know it will be a blast.........Tight Lines.


MC


----------



## WarMachine

*Hey Guys*

Because of medical reasons my dad wont be able to make the trip. I wish he could go but he wants to get this looked at before he does any fishing on a boat. Hey Anthony, Would be ok for my brother to take his place??? You can pm me with your decision..........Tight Lines

MC


----------



## Hat80

*Man,*

Their dropping like flys. Still no word from Jake or Ed. Hope those guys are ok...Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

Yeah your brother can join us. If you're going to replace your dad, it might as well be with family. Your rod may be ok but you will probably gonna want to use a conventional reel. When you start fishing, you will find out why. To be honest, the only reason to paint things black, in my opinion, is for the large bluefish that may be around. Otherwise you will not need to. I will be bringing an extra spinning reel, but not to use for togging. If you have any questions, let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## WarMachine

*Thanks Anthony*

Ill let my brother know.........Tight Lines

MC


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Ed and I are in.... Did anyone find a diner for breakfast?

Yo Catman! Going in for the replacement, huh? I'll be there soon enough.... I do have a few oxycodin left it that will take the edge off your knee (I'll be using them myself!) It took two days of oxy's just to knock out the "sting" of the 'tank cleanup (but I think that had a lot to do with Jason catching that "double-bubble"....) 

Yo Anthony! Funny you mentioned those big blues that hang around wrecks... that's an old pool strategy from way back! Whenever I pull up half a fish I switch over to a wire rig. 

Yo Jason! Big fluke like to hang around wrecks, too! (Just something to get you thinking....


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Jake,*

Glad to see you check in with the thumbs up! I'll do some checking around on a place to get some breakfest that morn. I think it will be hard thoe, when catman and I looked seemed every thing opened at 7am....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

OK that's everyone. Glad to see that everyone confirmed going. Since me and Jason will be leaving tonight, Hat will be in charge of the trip in case anything happens. He can call either me or Jason if anything should occur. I also believe that you all have my cell number, if not let me know and I will PM you. BTW I know what you are talking about Jake. I tie up a little king rig, put a sea bass down, and wait for the bite. It usually doesn't last 5 minutes before a blue comes and takes it. I am pretty sure I could limit out on blues if they are running thick, but 10 blues ranging from 10-15 pounds = a lot of wasted fish. I may keep one for bragging reasons and they make a decent fish cake. I guess that's why some boats don't allow blues in the pool. Too easy to catch and sometimes a lot of waste.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80

*I'll keep 2 or 3 of the blues.*

Their not only good for fishcakes but their great for the smoker. I'll smoke a bunch up for the PLO clean up I'm putting together...Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Don't forget about your grass cutting fees too!


----------



## Anthony

I'll try some of that smoked blue. I've always wanted to try that.
-Anthony


----------



## Sandcrab

*Directions from Route 50 to the boat*

Please? I know where the Lewes ferry leaves out of (near the entrance to Cape Henlopen). But where does the fishing fleet leave from?

We need to be at the boat with all our stuff by ???what time?

Thanks - too much work. Really need to win a fish pool to de-stress me. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Anthony

As of 4:30 I will not have any internet access. I will see yall on sunday. Get ready to lose your money.  I will guarantee victory. If I don't win the pool, I will buy the winner dinner. 
-Anthony


----------



## Anthony

Hey Sandcrab,
I printed the directions from mapquest. Their address is 117 Morris Ave, Milton, DE 19968.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Charter leaves at 6 am. We plan on all meeting up at boat a 1/2 hour early. See you guys there.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey sandcrad,*

It's a east drive, just a long one. Boat leaves at 6am. Hope this helps.........Hat

11: Merge onto US-50 E toward ANNAPOLIS (Portions toll). 45.34 miles 

12: Take the US-50 E exit toward OCEAN CITY. 0.25 miles 

13: Keep LEFT at the fork in the ramp. 0.05 miles 

14: Merge onto US-50 E/ OCEAN GTWY. 6.63 miles 

15: Turn LEFT onto MD-404/ QUEEN ANNE HWY/ WYE MILLS QUEEN ANNE RD. Continue to follow MD-404 E. 26.82 miles 

16: Turn LEFT onto SCOTTS STORE RD/ DE-36. Continue to follow DE-36. 5.54 miles 

17: Stay straight to go onto BEACH HWY/ DE-16. Continue to follow DE-16. 14.52 miles 

18: Turn RIGHT onto UNION ST/ DE-5. 0.10 miles 

19: Turn LEFT onto MORRIS AVE. 0.02 miles


----------



## Anthony

Jason just hit 1500 post, congrats man. Seems like yesterday you just hit a thousand. Oh wait it was yesterday  I'm out. 
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake

*Marine Forecast*

Greetings All!

Looks like Dramamine and rain gear for everyone:

COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
927 PM EDT THU OCT 9 2003

SANDY HOOK NJ TO FENWICK ISLAND DE TO 20 NM OFFSHORE AND DELAWARE BAY

ANZ450>455-100900-
COASTAL WATERS FROM CAPE MAY NJ TO CAPE HENLOPEN DE OUT 20 NM- 
927 PM EDT THU OCT 9 2003


SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY MAY BE NEEDED BEGINNING FRI

OVERNIGHT
E WINDS 10 KT OR LESS INCREASING TO 10 TO 15 KT TOWARD
DAYBREAK. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT. AREAS OF FOG WITH VSBY LESS THAN 1 NM.

FRI
E WINDS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FT.
AREAS OF EARLY MORNING FOG WITH VSBY LESS THAN 1 NM.

FRI NIGHT
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT.

SAT
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT. CHANCE OF AFTERNOON 
SHOWERS.

SAT NIGHT
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

SUN
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 3 TO 6 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

SUN NIGHT
NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT.

COLUMBUS DAY
NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Jake,*

I've been watching the marine weather for the area also. On Sat. morn. early I will call Grizzly Charters and make sure they have no plans to cancel or ifso at what point they would.

I have no desire to drive 3 hours to turn around and come back home. What time and when do you and Ed plan on heading that way? I'll try to make sure and get the info to you before you guys leave.

If everything is a go for Sun. morn. I plan on leaving the DC Metro area around 5pm Sat. and staying at a motel in De. Sat. night...Take care, hope to see you Sunday


----------



## Hat80

*Ok guys, heres the deal.*

I just got off the phone with Capt. Jerry of the Grizzly. If the marine weather forcast stays the way it is now.

SUN
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 3 TO 6 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

The Grizzly *WILL NOT* go out. The best they could tell me was to call back closer to Sunday morn. It's not the rains, it's the winds. For those of us that have a long drive this could be a roll of the dice. I'll stay ontop of this situation and keep you guys posted. ...Tightlines


----------



## catman

I know the feeling of driving all the way down there only to have the trip cancelled because of the weather. Two yrs. ago I had a charter out of Indian River, drove from Baltimore and the Capt. cancelled at the last minute. Those charter boats are just too small for almost any bad weather. Hope the seas lay down for your trip.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings HAT80!

Ed and I have a room reserved for Saturday and Sunday night. I don't know if we could get the deposit back if we wanted too, but we'll still be rolling into Rehobeth by 4:00 PM. If the trip is a washout, we may cancel Sunday's stay and try to hit the Cape Henlopen Pier on the way back to Philly.

Yo catman! When Ed and I schedule a charter, we usually shoot for a Thursday or Friday. Weather always seems to be beautiful before the weekend. There's also less traffic, and rates are usually cheaper. The wind will keep those charter boats bottled up for sure. I've been on head boats in 3 to 5 footers... you get beat up hanging on the rail, but you still get to fish. Most charter captains will go out in the rain because they know the wind will be bad after the front moves through.

As Ed always says: "The weather is gonna do what the weather is going to do...."


----------



## WarMachine

*Hey Guys*

It sounds like this trip might hit or miss. If it does get cancelled we can all meet at the tank for a overnight fishing bonanza. Either way im gonna do some fishing this weekend. Im looking forward to this fishing trip. If the boat doesnt go out lets fish IRI instead.Just a few suggestions..........Tight Lines

MC


----------

